# hard drive raid [solved]

## idella4

I have just plugged in another hard drive into the computer, that makes three now. Before I go any further

```

genny idella # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 07c3 (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:03.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP73 SMBus (rev a1)

00:03.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:03.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i (rev a1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i (rev a1)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP73 IDE (rev a1)

00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Device 07f0 (rev a2)

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Ethernet (rev a2)

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)

01:07.0 Mass storage controller: ALi Corporation ALi M5281 Serial ATA / RAID Host Controller (rev a4)

01:07.1 Mass storage controller: ALi Corporation M5228 ALi ATA/RAID Controller (rev c6)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)

```

My gentoo(s) are on a sata hard drive which the kernel lists as /dev/sda1

There is a second ide drive connected to the motherboards ide cable.  It has one ide cable taking the 2 devices, the hard drive and a dvd.

Now comes the hard part.  Being no more ide cables, the addition of an ide hard drive is done by a pci device that 

provides for connecting two more devices.  i.e. two slots on the one cable, master and slave style.

The bios pauses on bootup for a while recognising the hard drives.  Adding this one, it recognises and treats it as a raid device.

In the bios, it is listed separately to the core devices attached to the motherboard.

It recognises the motherboards hardware first, then appends the next as a raid.

Now an 18 month old knoppix dvd had no trouble with it.  It listed the devices as hda, sda and sdf. 

hda == motherboard connected ide, sda = motherboard sata drive, and sdf = added ide drive.

Out of fun I've just installed a 64 bit debian onto it which now has its grub directing bootup.

Knoppix being debian based, they both list /dev hda, sda and sdf.

My gentoos both are missing the added drive. so they can't access it.

Gentoos are listing /dev sda and sdb.  

I suspect you gentoo users on this forum would know what it takes.  It seems to me something is not activated in the kernel.

I checked the config and there are a few entries addressing raid that are turned on, but I'm not sure that the required adjustment is raid related.

The other way to check would require installing the whole debian kernel sources in order to procure the .config assuming it comes with the system config, a sledge hammer approach to resolve it.

Debian's kernel, the latest, is 2.6.26 which in gentoo terms is 18 months old already.

Any helpers??

----------

## Ph0eniX

Try booting the system with a Gentoo Live CD.  If fidsk -l shows all the drives then you'll know the issue is with the kernel options.  At that point issue, lsmod and see what modules are loaded and compare the output with your installed Gentoo.  You could also post the output of lspci.

----------

## idella4

yes well at the risk of being argumentative, why should gentoo-live be any better than knoppix or a pure debian?

Yes we are gentoo fans, but this is pretty straight forward.  and I did list lspci. second line in.  Knoppix is the bench mark in seeing hardware.

This spells kernel clearly.  and

```

idella@genny ~ $ sudo fdisk -l     

Password:                          

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0009a4a5

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1        6528    52436128+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2   *        6529       11750    41945715   83  Linux

/dev/sda3           11751       16972    41945715   83  Linux

/dev/sda4           16973       57683   327011107+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5           16973       22194    41945683+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6           22195       27416    41945683+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7           27417       27547     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda8           27548       45302   142609005   83  Linux

/dev/sda9           45302       57683    99458352   83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xdad699a4

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1        2527    20290095   83  Linux

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sdb2            2528        2566      313267+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3   *        2567        4016    11642368+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb4            4021        9671    45391657+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sdb5            4021        5539    12194248+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/sdb6            5540        7137    12835901    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb7            7138        9671    20346322    b  W95 FAT32

Disk /dev/sdc: 4022 MB, 4022337024 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 489 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1         488     3919841    b  W95 FAT32

```

from my genny gentoo.  /dev/sdc is a flash drive.  Just to add to it, Suse-11.2 sees them all and its kernel lists them as /dev/sda - /sdd.

On listing modules, you have a point in using a gentoo, so I might burn a minimal install to cd and try that.

Knoppix and debian and suse have a long list of modules loaded at boot's end, making it hard to tell what is what,

whereas gentoo only has the essentials loaded.

My current lsmod

```

idella@genny ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            33116  0

snd_mixer_oss          12580  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2364  0

snd_seq_oss            23436  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5436  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41872  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5512  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_realtek   178828  1

nvidia               9577356  30

snd_hda_intel          22728  2

snd_hda_codec          48924  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               6132  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                59788  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17336  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    46208  15 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7448  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Just sound and graphics.  No hard drive modules to observe.

----------

## cyrillic

Boot with a kernel that detects your harddrives (Knoppix, etc.), then use the -k option to see which drivers are used for each device.

```
# lspci -k 
```

----------

## idella4

cyrillic,

```

debian Documents # lspci -k

pcilib: Cannot open /proc/bus/pci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 07c3 (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 07d7 (rev a2)

00:03.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 07d8 (rev a1)

00:03.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 07d9 (rev a1)

00:03.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 07c8 (rev a1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i (rev a1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i (rev a1)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 056c (rev a1)

00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 056d (rev a1)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 056e (rev a1)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 056f (rev a1)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 056f (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 07f0 (rev a2)

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Ethernet (rev a2)

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)

01:07.0 Mass storage controller: ALi Corporation ALi M5281 Serial ATA / RAID Host Controller (rev a4)

01:07.1 Mass storage controller: ALi Corporation M5228 ALi ATA/RAID Controller (rev c6)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 06e4 (rev a1)

d
```

gentoo to the rescue.  ok Im in debian lenny which sees the hard drive, and I've chrooted into my gentoo, so it takes with it these settings.  From gentoo, the lspci gives

```

debian:/home/idella# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 07c3 (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:03.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP73 SMBus (rev a1)

00:03.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:03.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP73 IDE (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: AMD_IDE

   Kernel modules: amd74xx, ide-pci-generic, ata_generic

00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Device 07f0 (rev a2)

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ide-pci-generic, ahci, ata_generic

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Ethernet (rev a2)

   Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

   Kernel modules: forcedeth

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)

   Kernel driver in use: ath5k_pci

   Kernel modules: ath5k

01:07.0 Mass storage controller: ALi Corporation ALi M5281 Serial ATA / RAID Host Controller (rev a4)

   Kernel driver in use: sata_uli

   Kernel modules: sata_uli

01:07.1 Mass storage controller: ALi Corporation M5228 ALi ATA/RAID Controller (rev c6)

   Kernel driver in use: ALI15x3_IDE

   Kernel modules: alim15x3

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)

   Kernel modules: nvidiafb

This k option does nothing.  The output is the same for lspci.  So this provides a fwe clues.    How to use this info to adjust the kernel config? 

I'll work on it and probably post solved, but let's not assume too much.
```

----------

## cyrillic

I'm not sure why Debian's lspci is broken, but with Gentoo's lspci the -k option is working.

The part you want to look at is

```
Kernel driver in use: xxx

Kernel modules: xxx 
```

This will tell you what to choose when configuring your own kernel.

----------

## cyrillic

Most likely, this is what you should choose for your hardware.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

    <*>     AMD/NVidia PATA support 
```

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

    <*>   AHCI SATA support 
```

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

    <*>     ULi Electronics SATA support 
```

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

    <*>     ALi PATA support 
```

----------

## idella4

cyrillic. 

thanks that looks great, I'm trying (recompiling) it now.  I see you're American.  Where would we be without the Americans??????

This puts you up there with neddySeagoon.

I'll try it out and see and re-post.

reboot .............

yay, how about that, you were spot on.

```

genny idella # ls /dev/sd*                                                               

/dev/sda   /dev/sda3  /dev/sda6  /dev/sda9  /dev/sdb2  /dev/sdc2  /dev/sdc5  /dev/sdd     

/dev/sda1  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda7  /dev/sdb   /dev/sdc   /dev/sdc3  /dev/sdc6  /dev/sdd1   

/dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda8  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc1  /dev/sdc4  /dev/sdc7               

```

and

```

genny idella # lspci -k                                                                   

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 07c3 (rev a2)                             

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a2)             

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)             

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)             

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)             

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)             

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)             

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)             

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)             

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller (rev a1)             

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 LPC Bridge (rev a2)                         

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ae                                     

00:03.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP73 SMBus (rev a1)                                   

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ae                                     

00:03.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Memory Controller (rev a1)                   

00:03.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Memory Controller (rev a1)                   

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7100/nForce 630i USB (rev a1)         

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ae                                     

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd                                                   

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 [nForce 630i] USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI) (rev a1)                                                                                     

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ae                                       

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                                     

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP73 IDE (rev a1)                               

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ae                                       

        Kernel driver in use: pata_amd                                                     

00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)             

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8290                                       

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel                                                   

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel                                                     

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)                   

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP73 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP73 IDE (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82ae

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP73 Ethernet (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 816a

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G510 Wireless PCI Adapter(rev.B)

        Kernel driver in use: ath5k

01:07.0 Mass storage controller: ALi Corporation ALi M5281 Serial ATA / RAID Host Controller (rev a4)

        Subsystem: ALi Corporation ALi M5281 Serial ATA / RAID Host Controller

        Kernel driver in use: sata_uli

01:07.1 Mass storage controller: ALi Corporation M5228 ALi ATA/RAID Controller (rev c6)

        Subsystem: ALi Corporation Device 5281

        Kernel driver in use: pata_ali

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8278

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

```

cool thanks mate

----------

